# JTable und addRow()



## orbi (21. Apr 2005)

Hi Leute ,
hab ein *dickes* Problem und irgendwie bekomm ich es leider nicht alleine hin.

Die Sit. ist folgende :

Ich habe innerhalb meines Hauptfensters eine JTable, die zu beginn mit "Standard" werden gefuellt ist.
Nun wird sobald ich die ensprechende Option aufrufe eine Datenbank abfrage gestartet und die ergebnisse der Abfrage sollen der Tabelle reihenweise hinzugefügt werden.
Die Methode addRow() habe ich auch schon gefunden aber irgendwie bin ihc nicht in der Lage die auch korrekt zu verwenden.
Ich hab schon viel in Foren geschaut und auch sonst wo versucht hilfe zu bekommen aber irgendwie bekomm ich es leider nicht hin.

Ich währe echt äußerst dankbar wenn mir mal einer "geistig" unter die Arme greifen koennte und mir sagt was ich wo einfügen muss um den gewünschten Effekt zu bekommen !!!!!

Hier mal der Code :


```
try
			{
				schuldner =f.txtAnsichtIdent.getText();
				dbVerbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Landau","","");
				sqlStatement = dbVerbindung.createStatement(ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_SENSITIVE, ResultSet.CONCUR_UPDATABLE);
				resultSetKinder = sqlStatement.executeQuery("SELECT ID_kind, ID_schule, k_vorname, k_nachname, k_klasse FROM t_kinder Where ID_schuldner = "+schuldner+"");
				resultSetKinder.moveToCurrentRow();
				
				
				TableModel tblKinderAnzeigeModel = new DefaultTableModel(
						new String[][] { { vorname, nachname, IDschule, IDkind, klasse },
								{  } },
						new String[] { "Vorname", "Nachname", "Schule", "Schulkürzel", "Klasse" });
				JTable tblKinderAnzeige = new JTable(tblKinderAnzeigeModel);
				f.scrlPaneKinder.setViewportView(tblKinderAnzeige);
				tblKinderAnzeige.setModel(tblKinderAnzeigeModel);
				while (resultSetKinder.next())
				{
					IDkind=resultSetKinder.getString(1);
					IDschule=resultSetKinder.getString(2);
					vorname=resultSetKinder.getString(3);
					nachname=resultSetKinder.getString(4);
					klasse=resultSetKinder.getString(5);
				}
			}
			catch(SQLException esl)
			{
				System.out.println("Fehler beim Zugriff auf t_kinder"+esl);
			}
```

Bitte wenn einer weis wie ich es hinbekomme der Tabelle nach erfolgter DB-Abfrage die werte aus dem ResultSet hinzuzufügen , dann soll er mich BITTE an seiner (oder ihrer) Weisheit teilhaben lassen.

MFG
ein verzweifelter 
ORBI


----------



## Snape (21. Apr 2005)

Tach,
reicht es nicht, am Ende der while-Schleife


```
tblKinderAnzeigeModel.addRow(wasDortReinSoll);
```

aufzurufen? Entweder ein Object-Array oder einen Vector mit den Values übergeben, die in den entsprechenden Zeilen stehen. Schau in die DefaultTableModel API unter addRow(), dann sollte es doch klappen.


----------



## dyrathror (21. Apr 2005)

Hi,

ich muß Snape recht geben. Irgendwie vermisse ich den Code in dem Du
Deine neue Row zusammenstellst und dem Model übergibst.
Statt dessen initialisierst Du die JTable gleich zweimal mit dem selben
TableModel.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Orbi (26. Apr 2005)

Tach,
danke fuer die Antworten.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben das ich mit den JTables noch nicht ganz durchblicke. Ich hangel mich da im Moment von Ast zu Ast und hoffe nicht ins leere zu greifen  .
Das ich die entsprechende addRow Anweisung in die while Schleife stellen muss ist mir schon klar nur dann heul mein Compiler immer rum : "Die Methode addRow(Variablentyp) is undefined for the type Table Model".
Muss ich ein anderes Model verwenden oder was mach ich falsch ??
Danke nochmal,

MFG
Orbi


----------



## Orbi (26. Apr 2005)

Ich nochmal,
wollte bescheid sagen das ich die Lösung gefunden habe. Des Rätsels Lösung liegt darin :

```
((DefaultTableModel)tblKinderAnzeigeModel).addRow( new String[] {  vorname, nachname, kindSchulKurz, kindSchulName, klasse });
```

nochmal auf das DefaultModel  zu "refferenzieren" (mir fällt grade kein blöderer Ausdruck ein ^^).

Also nochmal  DICKES DANKE an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben zu schaun.....

MFG
Orbi


----------



## The_God (26. Apr 2005)

Ähmm... probiers einfach mit einen abstrakten Table Modell geht viel einfacher ....


```
package cdarchiv;

/*
 # Titel: Content_Table_Model.java
 # Datum: 15.04.2005
 # Author: The_God
 # Version: 1.0
 # Beschreibung: Erstellt ein abstraktes TableModel. Ist ausgelegt für die
   Klasse "Content_List.java". Besteht aus 4 Spalten.
   Spalte "4" ist nicht editierbar.
*/

import javax.swing.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.lang.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.table.*; // AbstractTableModel
import javax.swing.event.*; // Action-Listener
import java.awt.event.*; // Action-Listener


public class Content_Table_Model extends AbstractTableModel{
  private Object[][] objects;
  private String[] column_names = {"Name","Type","Version","Directory"};
  private Vector listeners = new Vector();


  public Content_Table_Model(Object[][] table_content) {
    objects = table_content;
  }


  // sets the column types
  public Class getColumnClass(int columnIndex) {
    switch( columnIndex ){
      case 0: return String.class;
      case 1: return String.class;
      case 2: return String.class;
      case 3: return String.class;
      //case 4: return Boolean.class;
      default: return null;
    }
  }

  // Die Titel der einzelnen Columns
  public String getColumnName(int column) {
    return column_names[column];
  }


  // set the name of the columns
  public void setColumnNames(String[] col_names){
    column_names = col_names;
  }

  // returns the value of a specified cell
  public Object getValueAt (int row, int col){
    return objects[row][col];
  }


  // returns the number of columns
  public int getColumnCount(){
    return objects[0].length;
  }


  // returns the number of rows
  public int getRowCount(){
    return objects.length;
  }

  // only column 3 ("directory column") isn't editable
  public boolean isCellEditable(int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
    return !(columnIndex == 3);
  }


  // add Listener for changing elements
  public void addTableModelListener(TableModelListener l){
    listeners.add(l);
  }

  // remove Listener for changing elements
  public void removeTableModelListener(TableModelListener l){
    listeners.remove(l);
  }


  // creates a List from TableModel
  public Content_List getContentList(){
    int rows = this.getRowCount();
    int cols = this.getColumnCount();
    Content_List content = new Content_List();
    String f_name, f_typ, f_version, f_dir;

    for (int r=0; r<rows; r++){
      f_name = String.valueOf(objects[r][0]);
      f_typ = String.valueOf(objects[r][1]);
      f_version = String.valueOf(objects[r][2]);
      f_dir = String.valueOf(objects[r][3]);

      content.insert(f_name, f_typ, f_version, f_dir);
    }

    return content;
  }

  // removes selected rows
  public void removeRows (int[] selRows){
    int rows = getRowCount();
    int cols = getColumnCount();
    boolean del = false;
    int i = 0;

    Object[][] temp_obj = new Object[rows-selRows.length][cols];

    for (int r = 0; r < rows; r++){ // rows
      for (int j = 0; j < selRows.length; j++){
        if(r == selRows[j]){ del = true; break;}
      }
      if (!del) {
        for (int c = 0; c < cols; c++) { temp_obj[i][c] = objects[r][c]; }
        i++;
      } else {
        del = false;
      }
    }

    objects = temp_obj;

    TableModelEvent remRow = new TableModelEvent(this, TableModelEvent.ALL_COLUMNS, TableModelEvent.DELETE);
    for (int j = 0, k = listeners.size(); j < k; j++) {
      ( (TableModelListener) listeners.get(j)).tableChanged(remRow);
    }
  }


  // removes a selected row
  public void remove_Row(int row_index){
    int rows = getRowCount();
    int cols = getColumnCount();
    int i = 0;

    Object[][] temp_obj = new Object[rows-1][cols];

    for (int r = 0; r < rows; r++){ // rows
      if (r != row_index){
        for(int c = 0; c < cols; c++){ // columns
          temp_obj[i][c] = objects[r][c];
        }
        i++;
      }
    }
    objects = temp_obj;

    TableModelEvent r_remove = new TableModelEvent(this ,TableModelEvent.ALL_COLUMNS,TableModelEvent.DELETE);
    for (int j = 0, k = listeners.size(); j < k; j++) {
      ( (TableModelListener) listeners.get(j)).tableChanged(r_remove);
    }
  }

  public void addRow(int rowIndex){
    int rows = getRowCount();
    int cols = getColumnCount();
    int z = 0;
    boolean a = false;

    Object[][] t_objects = objects;
    objects = new Object[t_objects.length + 1][cols];

    for (int i = 0; i < rows+1; i++) {
      for (int j = 0; j < cols; j++) {
        if (rowIndex != i){
          objects[i][j] = t_objects[z][j];
          a = true;
        }
        else{
          objects[i][j] = "";
        }
      }

      if (a){z++; a=false;}
    }


    TableModelEvent eAddRow = new TableModelEvent(this, TableModelEvent.ALL_COLUMNS,
                                              TableModelEvent.INSERT);

      for (int j = 0, k = listeners.size(); j < k; j++) {
        ( (TableModelListener) listeners.get(j)).tableChanged(eAddRow);
      }
  }


  // add data
  public void add_data(Object[] row){
    int rows = getRowCount();
    int cols = row.length;

    Object[][] t_objects = objects;
    objects = new Object[t_objects.length + 1][cols];

    for (int count_rows = 0; count_rows < rows; count_rows++) {
      for (int count_cols = 0; count_cols < cols; count_cols++) {
        objects[count_rows][count_cols] = t_objects[count_rows][count_cols];
      }
    }

    for (int count_cols = 0; count_cols < cols; count_cols++) {
      if (count_cols != 4){
        objects[rows][count_cols] = row[count_cols];
      }else{
        objects[rows][count_cols] = Boolean.valueOf((String)row[count_cols]);
      }
    }

    TableModelEvent e = new TableModelEvent(this, TableModelEvent.ALL_COLUMNS,
                                            TableModelEvent.INSERT);

    for (int j = 0, k = listeners.size(); j < k; j++) {
      ( (TableModelListener) listeners.get(j)).tableChanged(e);
    }
  }


  // updates the cell value and declares the type of the cell
  public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
    switch(columnIndex){
      case 0:
        objects[rowIndex][columnIndex] = aValue.toString();
        break;
      case 1:
        objects[rowIndex][columnIndex] = aValue.toString();
        break;
      case 2:
        objects[rowIndex][columnIndex] = aValue.toString();
        break;
      case 3:
        objects[rowIndex][columnIndex] = aValue.toString();
        break;
    }
  }
}
```

Ach ja  (c) natürlich  :noe:


----------



## The_God (26. Apr 2005)

ach ja, und mit einen MouseListener denn du an den Table hängst kannst du rechter Moustaset ein popUP aufmachen in dem du dann diese methoden aufrufst.
muss halt mit getRowAt (Point) auslesn wo die Maus gerade steht ...


----------



## Orbi (27. Apr 2005)

Echt *Fettes* Danke !!!!!


MFG


----------

